# Does anyone bid on government contracts?



## NEWBY (Apr 29, 2008)

I would like to hear some feedback on government contracts.
How those the bidding process work?
What are the general prerequisites if any?
How does one find the bid jobs to bid on?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I did once back in the 80's. The Adams' birthplace. You would not believe the specs. They are long, complicated, convoluted, and in many instances WRONG !!!!

Never again for me.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

In your local newspaper, you do need to be licensed, insured, and bonded though...usually they look for 3 sealed bids and then they take the lowest bid at a hearing...I have done a couple for a housing authority last year and found that the experience to be fine providing you follow all the rules and guidelines..


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

While I have never bid the government jobs due to the red tape and their guidelines. Back several years ago three brothers who were all painters with quite a bet of experience did for NASA. They said they had to put paint in places that paint normally is not found. An example inside of a closet.

all walls
ceiling
all six sides of the shelves
all six side of the shelf cleats or brackets.
insides of the door jams (side that wraps around the sheetrock and 2X4
All sides of the doors.
If the inspector did not like redo...
One of the brothers told me the only benefit was becoming aware of the little things that make a difference in a good job and a five star job.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Most gov't paint jobs are bid into a larger GC job.

I've worked for HUD through the local (IL) gov't offices, but had to remodel, not just paint.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

That's where the phrase ... "Good enough for Government work" ... comes from.

Booger


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

60% of our bids are City/County/State/Federal jobs. Once you learn how it works and the "process" it goes through it is well worth it.

Seek out County and City bids you qualify for and learn the ropes. Like any Government dealings you need to be aware of how the RFP and SOW is written. 

Your proposal technical write ups are very important and can be 50% of the eval process. Past performance and price being the other half. 

Stay in the game and play hard, good luck.


----------

